# What about packs.



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a day pack to bowhunt with. I have a frame pack and smaller camelback types. Looking for something that I can strap my bow to if needed, leave camp in the morning and not come back till night. Any suggestions.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You need a superday from Badlands. I have an extra one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, you do have an extra one but unless this guy is 4' 10" it won't fit him...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Try these out.

http://www.mysteryranch.com/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> You need a superday from Badlands.


+1


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There are a lot of good packw out there. I personally hunt with a Badlands 2200.......I have had a Superday, but felt it was too small. For strictly a day pack, I have a Horn Hunter G2. The warranty service is hard to beat! Get the best you can afford!
Kelly


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok so if I should get the best I can afford. What would you do if you had less than 100 to spend. If you had 100-200 to spend, or if you had unlimited funds. What would be the best pack in these price ranges. Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Really, it depends on what you are wanting to do with it. I carry the 2200 because I can use it to haul out meat mine or a buddies. I can also do an overnighter with it. Under a $100 - ???? I would probably go the Archerytalk.com and doa search as people are always selling packs. there is a nice hornhunter on there right now for $100.....I used this site to trade my Superday for the 2200 I now have. You might want to look at the Cabelas Bow and Rifle pack which is now on sale. If spending is of no concern, then buy one of each! If you are anywhere close to Bountiful, then you could try my 2200 and HornHunter to see what they are like. kth


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey little Carson buddy, invest in a Badlands. They are extremely well built and they stand behind their products like no other. You will not be disappointed. I recommend the 2200 or the 2800. Use them as day packs, but have the ability to pack out a deer as well. Come check out my 2800 if you would like.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

rabbitslayer said:


> Ok so if I should get the best I can afford. What would you do if you had less than 100 to spend. *If you had 100*-200 to spend, or if you had unlimited funds. What would be the best pack in these price ranges. Thanks for the replies so far.


I think I would suck up to north slope....pm him with a message that he is the best hunter in the world, the best fisherman and the most handsome archery guy ever invented !! If this ploy doesn't backfire, he may just cut you a deal !! :|


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

There are honestly a lot of options. There are great packs out there, most of them will cost you between 100 and 200 dollars new. Badlands, eberlestock, hornhunter, blacks creek, sitka, cabelas, mystery ranch, kifaru, and more. They all make pretty good packs. I've been looking lately as well, just haven't quite made up my mind. I think a badlands superday is probably a good choice for a day pack, you might also look into a hypervent or a 2200. These are all popular packs made by badlands. They will range from 120-180 dollars depending on where you get them and the model you choose. Camofire.com is a pretty good source, I've seen hypervents, and a few other badlands models on there, but you might have to wait a month and check it often to find one because of the nature of the site. But if I remember right, the hypervent was under 100 bucks there. Camofire also has some blacks creek packs sometimes and I've heard good things about them, the prices are a little lower, I would personally probably have one of the other models if price isn't an issue.
I think hornhunter packs are nice, never wore one, just checked them out. They have quite a few models, I'm thinking about getting the mainbeam. Eberlestock has the x1 and x2 that are smaller packs. Their warranty isn't as good as badlands or hornhunter though. Then look around, everyone loves mystery ranch packs, I have no experience with them, they get a little spendy and I dont think they come in camo. Kifaru makes custom packs, but are quite expensive. Anyhow, just look around, try some on and see what you like. There are a lot of options in a low 100's price range. Good Luck.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

What .45 said!! Also what svmoose said. You could also check out Vortex Packs in the phone book. They may have some Badlands seconds/returns cheap; without the warranty. You cannot go wrong with the Badlands IMO.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I have worn a 2200 for the last 3 or 4 years. Love it, cant imagine doin the deed with something else,


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

jhunter said:


> I have worn a 2200 for the last 3 or 4 years. Love it, cant imagine doin the deed with something else,


I just tried out the 2200 on a scouting hike this past weekend and found it to be very comfortable over the 2 miles I hiked, most of it without a trail so it was up and over rocks, trees, etc.

I think they could lighten it up a bit.

That said, I heard the flash 32 from Sitka is very light and a gem of a pack. This from a guy that has been hunting 50 years and still hikes 6 miles a day to stay in shape, not to mention he owns more gear than I would have room to store so I trust him when he says it feels like he doesn't have a pack on when he wears it with all his elk hunting stuff in it.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

As mentioned, lots of options, and lots of opinions. I may as well add one more opinion to the pile.

I am kind of a gear junky when it comes to packs. I have an Eberlestock, Kifaru, and a couple of badlands. Based on personal experience, here is what I have found:

I would rank the Kifaru pack number 1. They are very well built, comfortable, and great for hauling out a deer or an elk. Down side is that they are a bit pricey. For a long hike, when I may have to pack out an animal, this is the pack I prefer. 

I have enjoyed the Eberlestock pack, but it is not quite as comfortable as the Kifaru. I do like the scabbard option with the Eberlestock pack, and they hold their own when it comes to packing out an animal. Most have the ability to expand, so you can use them as a day pack, then expand them to haul out your meat, and camp. They can be a little tricky to adjust to fit your body, and they do not seem to fit a skinny framed person quite as well. They are a bit heavy also. 

Badlands makes a great pack, and as other mentioned their service/guarantee is incredible, although I have not had to test it out. I have the hypervent, 2800, and the Monster fanny pack, which I use and like, but sometimes feel they are too compartmentalized(not sure if that is a word). On the 2800, I wish it would open up to one main compartment, instead of the sections/pockets. Some love this feature however. I found it much easier to haul out a deer with the Eberlestock than the 2800.

Some will probably disagree with some of my statements, but this has been my experience. 

If you need to find a pack under 100 bucks, I suggest a used badlands on Ebay. Recently, a 2200 sold for 75 dollars, a hypervent for 80 dollars, and a monster fanny(plenty big for a days worth of hunting gear, and a great pack) for 90 dollars. Remember the Badlands warantee is not only for the original owner, but good for the life of the pack, so dont count out a used pack with a tear or broken buckle. 

Good luck on your pack search.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 On the Badlands 2200, I have had one for a couple years know and it works well. The pack I really loved was the old Colman Dwight Schue pack. I wore the heck out of mine and it is still a great pack although I jhave been using the newer Badlands.

Mark


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Hey little Carson buddy, invest in a Badlands. They are extremely well built and they stand behind their products like no other. You will not be disappointed. I recommend the 2200 or the 2800. Use them as day packs, but have the ability to pack out a deer as well. Come check out my 2800 if you would like.


It aint me shane.. the SOB stole my name!!!!!!!! Just messin. But seriously. Their can only be one rabbit around these parts... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

****...my bad!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

MarkM said:


> +1 On the Badlands 2200, I have had one for a couple years know and it works well. The pack I really loved was the old Colman Dwight Schuh pack. I wore the heck out of mine and it is still a great pack although I have been using the newer Badlands.
> 
> Mark


Man, I thought I was the only one that still had one of those old Dwight Schuh packs!  I bought one of the first ones to hit Utah when he came to BWB to give a back country mule deer hunting seminar back in 1986. He had two packs with him for sale and I bought one of em. Been using it ever since. That old Peak1 frame has seen the days... Now it's my tree stand hauling pack and I use badlands for everything else.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a good deal on a 2200 on KSL.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=7044099&cat=225&lpid=


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> MarkM said:
> 
> 
> > +1 On the Badlands 2200, I have had one for a couple years know and it works well. The pack I really loved was the old Colman Dwight Schuh pack. I wore the heck out of mine and it is still a great pack although I have been using the newer Badlands.
> ...


I bought mine from Dwight sometime in 90 or 91 when he came to Salt Lake for the Elk Foundation. It was and is a great pack. I have packed out several critters with it over the years. I have retired it but it still is ready to pack out a big muley if required!

Mark


----------

